# pics up!



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

K i said i would post em so here they are! I hope this week turnes out the same. come on sunday


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Quite the hen whacker aint ya! :twisted: 

Nice pile-o-ducks!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice pinny!


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Quite the hen whacker aint ya! :twisted:
> 
> Nice pile-o-ducks!


Only on the gaddys! To hard to pick out the drakes with my eyes lol


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

ogdenbayduckslayer said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Quite the hen whacker aint ya! :twisted:
> ...


O ya the teal too. (my bad) gonna test out the contacts this weekend ha


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

The saying goes that dead hens don't lay eggs, but I don't give a frog's hiner what you shoot. 

I do see quite a few hen mallards and a hen pinner or two as well, not just hen gaddy's and teal, but hey, I don't shoot and ID many ducks anymore either.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

OGDENBAYHENSLAYER!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work man.... eat em up!!


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

got any pics of just your truck? =D i wana see it


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

1BandMan said:


> The saying goes that dead hens don't lay eggs, but I don't give a frog's hiner what you shoot.
> 
> I do see quite a few hen mallards and a hen pinner or two as well, not just hen gaddy's and teal, but hey, I don't shoot and ID many ducks anymore either.


Nope no pinners in that pile 1 green head 3 hen mlallards 2 green wing and 8 gaddys and yes there are quit a few hen gaddys they all eat the same right! You can even go lalk to fish and game if you really want too lol


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

stablebuck said:


> OGDENBAYHENSLAYER!!!


Hey thats kinda catchy


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

Henslayindumbass


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't think the name calling is called for on this thread or in this forum! Talk about a "dumba###"!


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

ogdenbayduckslayer said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > The saying goes that dead hens don't lay eggs, but I don't give a frog's hiner what you shoot.
> ...


Hummmmmmm...... The third pic, first bird on the left isn't a hen pintail???? I'll be damned.


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> I don't think the name calling is called for on this thread or in this forum! Talk about a "dumba###"!


That makes 2 of us. I thought these forums were for having good ol chats and just havin fun not criticising and s#@! talkin. Thanks for the comment though and good luck out there


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

1BandMan said:


> ogdenbayduckslayer said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


Nope drake gaddy. Its not the best pic to identify so i can see how it can easily be miss identified. Thanks for the comment though!


----------

